# Chicago Gave Us Zombie Raccoons, The Uk Is Giving Raccoon Dogs!



## Chicoro (Jun 30, 2019)

Pssssstttt @Crackers Phinn ,








*A wild raccoon dog has been terrorising a UK village, terrifying locals and attacking pets.*

SWNS reports police were called to Clarborough in Nottinghamshire this week after residents were subjected to a two-hour stand-off with the strange-looking animal.

Villager Mandy Marsh was woken by a “bloodcurdling scream” early on Tuesday morning, and her husband Dale ran outside to see a raccoon dog confronting the couple’s pet goat and pony. “He came back and he said to me, ‘You are going to have to come and see this, there is something in the field attacking the pony, and I have absolutely no idea what it is’,” she told SWNS.

*Raccoon dogs are not raccoons but are members of the canid, or dog, family, according to the UK’s Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals. They are related to foxes and wolves.*

https://www.news.com.au/travel/trav...n/news-story/7beb2f3b82eb028afc994ed93ef16570


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 30, 2019)

Watch Australia come through with zombie werewolves.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jun 30, 2019)

Say what you will  but that smokey eye is on point even if it's having a bad fur day. You have time to be wild and terrorising villages, but can't find the time to shampoo and deep condition your coat, you never catch foxes and wolves slipping like that in these streets/ woods.


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 3, 2019)

Kill it. What is its purpose? Just to terrorize ponies?? Kill it.


----------



## cinnespice (Jul 3, 2019)

Goombay_Summer said:


> Say what you will  but that smokey eye is on point even if it's having a bad fur day. You have time to be wild and terrorising villages, but can't find the time to shampoo and deep condition your coat, you never catch foxes and wolves slipping like that in these streets/ woods.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 9, 2019)

Goombay_Summer said:


> Say what you will  but that smokey eye is on point even if it's having a bad fur day. You have time to be wild and terrorising villages, but can't find the time to shampoo and deep condition your coat, you never catch foxes and wolves slipping like that in these streets/ woods.



Isn't there a corner with your name on it?


----------

